# Indie Game Discussion Thread



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok first of all, don't get me wrong here. I have no intention of creating another"Games You Are Currently Addicted to" thread and such. I opened this thread to discuss about all the indie games that never got any real attention like Limbo, braid, etc or just too unpopular to deserve a thread despite the amazing content the devs made. So discuss all those games here. Hopefully, the games will enough attention here. And if the game has its own discussion thread then please continue its discussion there and not here. 


And to start the thread,

Currently I'm playing Osmos. Man its a nice game. The concept is really simple and is based on Sir Newtons third law of motion. You take the role of a single celled life form and help it to grow by absorbing other cells. Sounds boring. but actually the game is fun.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Aug 15, 2011)

I just finished VVVVVV. Its a very fun but very short platformer,graphics remind of 8 bit era.Music is very good too..
Osmos is pretty good, love the music in it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah. osmos is addicting.

Also if you guys haven't played this game the get it ASAP, it's awesome beyond comparisons
Iji
Daniel's base


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> I just finished VVVVVV. Its a very fun but very short platformer,graphics remind of 8 bit era.Music is very good too..
> Osmos is pretty good, love the music in it.



i only managed to find two members in VVVVV. How do you find the rest ? 

And finished another level in Osmos. How many hours in total ?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2011)

Played Braid and Super Meatboy and let me say they were real hard for me. I mean that kind of platforming man o man. But nevertheless I loved those games. Got frustrated many times but that was an epic experience.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone playing "And Yet It Moves". Just epic game. Playing on Ubuntu


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 15, 2011)

^I started it a few days ago. I'm on act-2 now (or whatever it was called). Its fun. But I kinna need more practicing. 

EDIT:  FFK The Farax level in SI3 stage of Osmos is a *****. So hard.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 16, 2011)

I wonder if you've tried Breath of Death VII and Chtulhu Saves the World? Good old school SNES RPGs.

I've played Chtulhu Saves the World , and it's a really funny game with excellent writing.

Also , *Anomaly : Warzone Earth* is another excellent game. It's a Tower Offense game, instead of the usual Tower Defense.


----------



## bottleHeD (Aug 16, 2011)

I've got waaay too many indie/casual (how do I really differentiate the two?) games on Steam, more than I really have time to play. I've played these to an extent:
*And Yet It Moves
Droplitz
Gish
Machinarium
Plants vs Zombies
Super meat Boy
VVVVVV
World Of Goo*

These just sit in my Steam library:
*Cogs
Coil
Doc Clock: The Toasted Sandwich of Time
Eufloria
Misadventures of PB Winterbottom
Oddworld: Abe's Exoddus
Oddworld: Abe's Oddysey
Puzzle Agent
Puzzle Dimension
Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale
Shatter
Tidalis*

Plsu I bought the Humble Bundle 3+2 pack that was out sometime back. Gotta find time for all these.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ah yes, I forgot to mention Recettear. That's also a unique spin on the RPG genre.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2011)

@bottleHeD Indie games are from small teams without the backing of big studios for marketing and distribution, casual games are games that you can play for short bursts, have a relaxed pace, and games that you can play over and over without any levels or plot structure (tetris, minesweeper, Robot Unicorn Attack, match 3 types etc). None of the games here are casual. 
There are a lot more indie games on mobile platforms than consoles..
I didnt like Anomaly, about half way through, the gameplay is repetitive and lacked depth, I expected reverse tower defense to have waves and waves of units instead of just a handful


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay I finally got my Xbox 360 controller!  Which game to test it out on? I have all HIB2 and 3 games (will download them when my home net connection is activated).

Already played Braid and Machinarium.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2011)

Trine, Limbo.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2011)

Krow said:


> Okay I finally got my Xbox 360 controller!  Which game to test it out on? I have all HIB2 and 3 games (will download them when my home net connection is activated).
> 
> Already played Braid and Machinarium.


Super Meatboy and Braid for sure.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 17, 2011)

Krow said:


> Okay I finally got my Xbox 360 controller!  Which game to test it out on? I have all HIB2 and 3 games (will download them when my home net connection is activated).
> 
> Already played Braid and Machinarium.



Play VVVVV , and yet it moves and osmos. Thay are really nice game.


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2011)

Krow said:


> Okay I finally got my Xbox 360 controller!  Which game to test it out on? I have all HIB2 and 3 games (will download them when my home net connection is activated).
> 
> Already played Braid and Machinarium.


Super Meat Boy.


----------



## Alok (Aug 19, 2011)

I played *Machinarium* and *Limbo*.both were joyful.


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2011)

I really like VVVVVV! What an amazing soundtrack. And the soundtrack is titled PPPPPP.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 20, 2011)

^Me too, the digital sound tracks are just too awesome. Too bad unlocking the rest is a real PITA. 

Anyway, reached the last planet in Revenge of the Titans. Whats an awesome game. My first tower defense game and i'm loving it. HIB FTW!


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2011)

^I really love that tiny sound when Captain Veridian (or whatever his name is) dies. And also how his face becomes sad when there is bad news in any dialogues. Really funny.  I am a VVVVVV fan. 

Hail HIB!

Just made a steam account. First purchase will probably be Super Meat Boy. Boy, do I like being able to buy games! 

PS: Hope debit card works with steam. 

And I may also buy Limbo. Any reviews?

Don't expect to be able to clear Super Meat Boy. Heard it is really tough.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmm. debit cards, eh? I hope its a HDFC one. 

And you asking about Limbo? Dude you remember what happened to that guy who asked
"Hum mintos kyo khate hai?". 

And don't forget it add all your HIB games to your steam a/c. Also share you Id and join the tdf group.


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2011)

Wasn't that "Log chlor mint kyun khate hain?" 

Ok, so Limbo and SMB added to buy list.  I'll add HIB games tonight mostly and join the group too. Methinks my steam username is funny.  You'll see tonight.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6185/6062321574_2baec11b75_o.png
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6202/6062321680_61e3e44b68_o.png
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6066/6062321756_6255d832b2_o.png
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6208/6061770689_0f5eb406c9_o.png

*www.cavestory.org/downloads_game.php


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

^That looks really interesting. I am fast becoming a retro/sidescroller game fan.  Saw the Limbo trailer on Steam. Decided I am going to buy Limbo for sure! 

Maybe I was born in the wrong era.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2011)

^^then this one is highly recommended, you will fall in love with this game. 
Daniel's base


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> "Hum mintos kyo khate hai?".


Chlormint khayo, dimaag ki batti jalayo.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 22, 2011)

How about Minecraft? Have to say it took me a while to figure it out. 2 hours and a youtube video to figure what to do. Good game though.


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

Rescued three crew members in VVVVVV, but the trinkets are so hard to find. Even harder to retrieve!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 22, 2011)

ico said:


> Chlormint khayo, dimaag ki batti jalayo.



Ok ok. Send me one.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2011)

Is limbo form Indian developers???


----------



## rchi84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Played the Bastion demo on Steam yesterday. Pretty awesome game, although not strictly Indie, by definition.

Will pick up Limbo, Bastion during the christmas sale. God knows there's a huge backlog from the Steam Summer sale..


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Played the Bastion demo on Steam yesterday. Pretty awesome game, although not strictly Indie, by definition.
> 
> Will pick up Limbo, Bastion during the christmas sale. God knows there's a huge backlog from the Steam Summer sale..



M sorry but...does 'Indie' mean 'Indian'?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 22, 2011)

Err. Indie = Independent Developer / Independently Developed Games


----------



## vickybat (Aug 22, 2011)

Krow said:


> Wasn't that "Log chlor mint kyun khate hain?"
> 
> Ok, so Limbo and *SMB* added to buy list.  I'll add HIB games tonight mostly and join the group too. Methinks my steam username is funny.  You'll see tonight.



SMB is one tough game to beat. The final level is hell to be honest and i'm still not able to complete it. I guess the most difficult game ever made. It will completely frustrate you. The dark worlds are even more so.

Just ask ICO.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 22, 2011)

I couldn't even beat the first boss in SMB. So tough.  (Or I'm just to noob)


----------



## vickybat (Aug 22, 2011)

^^ You are stuck in the forest level where the boss is chasing with a chainsaw robot right?

That's like saying "hello" to smb worlds. What's next is beyond comprehension and has to be seen to be believed.

Don't rush and time the jumps properly. You will be through.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok, next time I'll try harder.


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

VVVVVV is almost giving me nightmares now! I am at the Veni Vici Vedi levels... And my God we have to negotiate that super duper tough upward jump and then come down all the way just for a trinket! WTH!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2011)

Playing Limbo nowadays. Its awesome.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2011)

This is on steam
*www.armlessoctopus.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/blocks-that-matter-1-e1306531746492.jpg

Save 10% on Blocks That Matter on Steam


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 28, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/RPKvh.jpg
Grrr,..this level of COGS has really boiled my head.


----------



## Krow (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone tried Space, Pirates And Zombies (SPAZ)? Poster looks interesting.


----------



## voljin1987 (Aug 29, 2011)

If u like SMB, limbo and braid, I would really recommend spelunky by Derek Yu. Its free to download.. give it a try.. also if you like metroid style games try out umbrella adventure.. another free game..

Frankly I am surprised noones mentioned this yet.. My fav indie game..
MACHINARIUM


----------



## Krow (Aug 29, 2011)

voljin1987 said:


> If u like SMB, limbo and braid, I would really recommend spelunky by Derek Yu. Its free to download.. give it a try.. also if you like metroid style games try out umbrella adventure.. another free game..


Will check these out. Thanks. 


> Frankly I am surprised noones mentioned this yet.. My fav indie game..
> MACHINARIUM


I am surprised you haven't read the previous pages of this thread. Machinarium has been mentioned quite a few times.  I like it too.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Grrr,..this level of COGS has really boiled my head.



thanks for reminding. i have a game to finish (left in around level 7-8 last year).


----------



## voljin1987 (Aug 29, 2011)

Krow said:


> Will check these out. Thanks.
> I am surprised you haven't read the previous pages of this thread. Machinarium has been mentioned quite a few times.  I like it too.



Aye me bad   .. ignore me... was at work so cudnt go through the page in detail.. heres one more metroid style game.. aquaria.. made over the course of 3 years by 2 people. it is available on steam.. also if you have an iphone or ipad.. do check out superbrothers sword and sorcery.. also if u like strategy try out darwinia..


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2011)

Finished VVVVVV. 

This is the level I was talking about. "Doing things the hard way". I got the trinket after dying 185 times.
[YOUTUBE]4CtiY5D6HCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 12, 2011)

^^lol 

I'm gonna play it once I'm done with Trine. Currently on the last level. Gonna finish it tonight.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2011)

Rock of Ages
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6205/6141024614_325358b3d4.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6061/6141027184_120efd4d2d.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6180/6141029270_f4d6eba68a.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6151/6140477593_60d93272e6.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6084/6141035626_fcd86a90f5.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6174/6141038670_1e537d257f.jpg

Cloning Clyde
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6161/6140995700_05e40d7275.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6183/6140442365_afba207775.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6175/6140996954_23b0fb0b42.jpg


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2011)

At Osmos now, will go to Revenge of the Titans after this, or should I start Crayon Physics Deluxe? Which is better?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 14, 2011)

Both are good. But revenge of the titans gets real tough during the last planet/chapter. And crayon physics is good as well. But you'll need to play the levels again and again to unlock the final chapter/island. So i suggest you go for revenge of the titans. CP will take a long time to finish.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 14, 2011)

Playing Bastion these days....love the graphics and the background score is just awesome and so are the weapons....


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2011)

Revenge of the Titans is so hard. It is giving me nightmares. I am getting pwned in Mars. Moon was hard enough! Restarted from Earth to get rockets but I should have upgraded to blast cannon first. 

Almost done with Osmos BTW.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, mars to tough. Wait till you get to Saturn. Then you'll know real what real nightmares feel like. Muahahaha. 

Speaking of which, I'm facing the same  nightmares myself.


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2011)

I tried to cheat and got pwned again. The in-game difficulty level increases with the amount of money you have. So I got cheat engine and got myself $99999999. The buggers moved superfast and reached my base in less than 2 seconds.


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2011)

^^rofl


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 20, 2011)

@krow:  Hmm, well I don't know. Maybe you pressed the fast forward shortcut "Tab" .


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2011)

Got 2d Indie bundle from steam (World of Goo finally)

Already started playing Bit.Trip Runner
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/21/Bit.trip_logo.png


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2011)

^Nice. Won't be buying any games till I finish the current lot. 

@ Jojo, what tactics did you use in revenge of the titans. I try to plug them at their point of entry but sometimes there are too many entry points so it becomes tough to work.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, you need to find out from which entry the no of aliens is the lowest and where it the highest. And construct turrets accordingly. And also don't forget to power up the turrets with add-ons where there are a crap load of aliens. And constructing walls around the turrets is is good option as well. And try to construct turrets in a triangle so that the third turret is able to kill those who try to get close to the turrets.


Also, sometimes constructing refineries in some levels in completely useless. Just construct those turrets and keep collecting those random supply drop. In mars, i used this tactic.

And krow, please give me you savefiles. My n00b bro deleted my profile.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 23, 2011)

^ ^ Wait don't you play your games via Steam, in that case didn't the game support sync with Steam cloud or is it just with limited games?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't know man. I played the game via steam all right. But if i delete any save, won't it be deleted from the steam cloud as well ?

Anyway, i replayed the whole game from scratch. Raced through to mars within a hour with a crap load of cash. But guess what, i spend too much again and I'm in the same pathetic state I once was.


----------



## Skud (Sep 23, 2011)

Not all games support sync with Steam cloud, they are limited in numbers.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah baby. I discovered a super duper strategy for revenge of the titans. Man-0-man, it let me complete Mars with ease. And it is nothing else than those awesome dirt cheap Mines and cluster mines with the plastic upgrade which increases their blast radius by 2x. Placed those cluster mines to kill those armored morons and little aliens and they were killed 5 at a time with one mine. F yeah! Saturn-ous aliens here is come!Muahahahaha!


----------



## Krow (Sep 27, 2011)

^Sorry I did not log in for a few days otherwise I'd have given you my saves.

Started Atom Zombie Smasher yesterday. Awesome game but gets tougher pretty quick. Although it is not as tough as Revenge of the Titans yet.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 27, 2011)

^lol, you think AZS is not tough huh?  Its only enjoyable until level 4 zones pop-up. Arrgh..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Finally finished Saturn. Man that last behemoth titan was a PITA. Had to generate about 10 new easier levels to kill it. 
Now on the last planet "Titan".


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2011)

Playing The Binding of Isaac


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2011)

Finished AZS after using the casual difficulty and choosing mercs.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2011)

Guys, if you haven't played this game then delay not and get it ASAP, the most emotionally moving intro ever.
*i.imgur.com/WL23n.png
*i.imgur.com/zJvQa.png

[youtube]dF_ubxP66-c[/youtube]

*www.nyxquest.com/screens/screen3.jpg

Get the eargasmic soundtrack from here (just answer 3 questions):
NyxQuest: Kindred Spirits - The Oracle

[YOUTUBE]s0f5MYJOryA[/YOUTUBE]

Brief info about the composer:


> Born in Los Angeles, Steven Gutheinz has been hailed by critics as "one of the most promising young film composers on the scene today" and "at the forefront of a new generation of film composers."
> 
> His talent and unique style fills all the score of NyxQuest with delightful instruments as the harp, the santur or the duduk, deeping on the ancient indo-european roots of greek culture.
> 
> His tracks will be heard throughout all the game, bringing ancient Greece back to life.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2011)

Started Hammerfight. I was using my friend's mouse which needs to be slapped a bit to make it work. And just when I was about to complete a hard level, the mouse died again. This time it died for good. 

Half the time I delivered crushing blows to my ally.


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2011)

Got *Bastion* . Screenshots looks cool.
 Will play in Deewali holidays.
*Anyone tried it ??*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 16, 2011)

I hear is an awesome game with stunningly artistic visuals and kick-ass gameplay. A must play.

BTW, how do you start TRAUMA. I see four sliders in the main menu? no new game option ?


----------



## xvetox123 (Oct 16, 2011)

We seem to be forgetting Minecraft is an Indie game 
Super Meat boy was amazing too.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> BTW, how do you start TRAUMA. I see four sliders in the main menu? no new game option ?



Click on any one of them.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah sure, but I won't know which part of the story I'm in, now would I ?


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't worry about that. Serial is from left to right.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok, i'll do that, i guess.

Anyway done with Revenge of the Titans ?


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2011)

Dropped it. Will play later. Too tough for me. No mouse so cut off from games a bit.


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2011)

More Indie Bundles being served by *IndieRoyale*. The Launch Bundle contains ARES, Gemini Rue, Sanctum, and Nimbus. Some 4 days left to grab this beauty. Currently its all yours for under $4. 

Three more bundles coming up. Stay tuned.


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2011)

^^thanks for the info, getting em all 

A.R.E.S looks so much promising, contraish nostalgia
*www.indieroyale.com/games/preview/ares


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2011)

I have to wait till my CC payment gets cleared.  I am particularly interested in Gemini Rue. Hope it will be good.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, its nice but my wallet...erm..is...


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the bundle. No Steam keys for a couple of games though. How is Sanctum?


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2011)

Gemini Rue has been listed in Steam just yesterday. That may be the reason for unavailability of Steam key. Regarding Sanctum, user feedback is good: *Sanctum (2011) for PC Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic*

2 DLCs for Sanctum is free now.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2011)

I may just pick up this bundle tonight. But I am not sure I'll be able to play and complete any game in it. Sadly, I suck at most games.  I can't play FPS for too long (get headaches). And was never too good at contra-type games. I sucked at Hammerfight, so I guess I'll be bad at Nimbus too. Gemini Rue is the only hope. 

Tried Frozen Synapse and can't get the hang of the turn-based factor in it. 

Tried and sucked at Shadowgrounds. Died 5 times in the second level itself. Game over.

Mouse died on me, so no more Hammerfight for a while. I couldn't get used to the sword weapon anyway. Failed the third level too many times. 

No mouse means not many games available to me from the previous bundles.

Finished Limbo. Amazing game.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks to Baccilus for gifting the bundle 

Not impressed with A.R.E.S. in gameplay but the graphics are nicely done.


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

PC Gamer's Gemmini Rue review:-

Gemini Rue review | PC Gamer


And there will be a Steam key for Gemini Rue: *twitter.com/#!/indieroyale/status/129605448390295552

So the bundle can be now completely redeemed in Steam.


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2011)

Got it. Let's see if I manage to be good at any of these games.


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2011)

IndieRoyale Launch Bundle purchased for $10.


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

ARES supports Xbox Controller!  Thanks Skud for lowering the price.


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2011)

Ha Ha!!! You are most welcome.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 29, 2011)

Cheap stakes like me will suffer.


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

^Get it asap man. It is $3.31 now. That is the lowest I have seen. I got it for $4.96.


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2011)

I make a $ 0.10 contribution to that.  When I purchased, it was going over $5. I guess someone in the top 10 made a contribution after that. That's great.


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

Loads of people going over $10. Bundle was down to $2.93 for a bit there. Hope 70,000 bundles are sold. We'll get a third DLC for Sanctum then.


----------



## Skud (Oct 30, 2011)

Close to 31k with less than 2 days to go. Seems unlikely that it will pass 70k mark. And the price is peaking again. Over $3.5 now.


*UPDATE*:-
Penetrator DLC added to Sanctum.  Wish I could purchase with a higher amount. Damn my CC limit.


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2011)

where do you see the DLC ?


----------



## Skud (Oct 30, 2011)

It's on the homepage:-



> NEW BONUS!: Third piece of Sanctum DLC (Penetrator) now available as a thank you to all buyers! Steam keys for all four games and (bonus!) Violator & Killing Floor Sanctum DLC also now live. Follow @indieroyale for latest news.




check your key page.


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2011)

^^now I see it, thanks.


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2011)

Hurray for the DLC. Will activate it tonight.


----------



## Skud (Oct 30, 2011)

Anybody registered at IndieDB?? Found this game today, looks interesting:-

*[stranded] Windows, Mac game*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 30, 2011)

Got the launch bundle. at $4.47


----------



## Skud (Oct 30, 2011)

Congos!!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrats! Sweet deal.


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2011)

Berzerker Suit DLC for ARES added.  7 hours 40 minutes left to finish. 10 days to go for the next bundle.


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2011)

Good thing they added the DLC. \m/ I activated my DLC key on Steam, but how do I know if it has been downloaded? I don't see it separately in my library.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome bundle.  

Playing ARES, its good. Will post more later.


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2011)

Krow said:


> Good thing they added the DLC. \m/ I activated my DLC key on Steam, but how do I know if it has been downloaded? I don't see it separately in my library.




Right-click the game, there will be an option like additional details or like. DLCs show there generally. As for playing the same, I think the options available in-game.


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2011)

The Humble Voxatron Debut (pay what you want and help charity)

I am tempted.


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2011)

Get prepared for some additional games. (hopefully)


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2011)

It's just an alpha version though. Although all users will get free updates to further versions. And the game has 20 levels. I am not sure how much I should pay.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2011)

Introducing the Humble Voxatron Debut


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

This bundles have made it very hard to purchase Indie games. You never know when they are going to be bundled. And IndieRoyale is lined up with 3 more bundles of at least 4 games each.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 1, 2011)

Too many bundles spoil the broth. Though I could very well get this one just because they're making a Linux client.


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

Biggest plus point of these bundles, *DRM FREE*. For me, that's important.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Too many bundles spoil the broth. Though I could very well get this one just because they're making a Linux client.



Plus the back logs give a head ache. 

Anyways, I think they are going to introduce new games in the bundle soon. 

EDIT: Bought it @ $5. This time all cash to HB.


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2011)

I got it for a paltry $2. All to developers. As I figured that the point of the bundle is to help the dev make the game. Anyway last time I paid $4 out of $10 to the website. I'll up the amount if they add games.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2011)

I am waiting to see if they add other games/


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2011)

And the way things are going, I think I'll get every bundle. But due to their frequent appearance the amount I pay will go down obviously.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 1, 2011)

> The Binding of Isaac and Blocks that Matter have been added to the Humble Voxatron Debut!



Initially got it for $2.5. With those games added, increased to $5.  (Funnily I had sneaked few minutes before the games were added).


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

At least another 2 games should come, given their history.

On a side note, Bastion is 50% off ($7.49) at Steam up to 4th Nov.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh sh!t, TBOI 
Already have it

Downloading the updated Halloween goodies for TBOI, can't wait for new items and bosses.


----------



## Krow (Nov 2, 2011)

WHAT! Upping amount asap.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 2, 2011)

I knew HB guys won't disappoint us.


----------



## Krow (Nov 2, 2011)

I have decided to up the amount to $8. I've signed up as a windows user now, will switch to Linux.


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2011)

Got myself for $5 and gifted to a friend for $5.


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

Faun said:


> Got myself for $5 and gifted to a friend for $5.



Excellent.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 3, 2011)

^Totally. 


I sense new bonus games are on the way.


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

The average price has gone up quite a bit.


----------



## Skud (Nov 3, 2011)

*@JojoTheDragon*

As stated earlier, expect at least 2 more, if they continue their "legacy". Also the next IndieRoyale bundle will be live on 10th, prepare for 4 more and DLCs, if any.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 3, 2011)

Holy macaroni! Thats great news.  


I might have to skip the next IR bundle though.


----------



## Skud (Nov 3, 2011)

Found this fan-made trailer of Voxatron:-

[YOUTUBE]22a-K-FPeoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

I increased my amount to $7. Month of bundles for sure.

Nice trailer Skud.


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Krow. Purchased for $10.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2011)

Games added:-



> The Humble Voxatron Debut has a gotten a little bit sweeter with more games and an updated version of Voxatron.
> 
> Alex Austin and Binding of Isaac co-creator Edmund McMillen have added *Gish*, an award-winning puzzle platformer! Gish can become sticky, slippery, or solid at will, giving clever players the ability to overcome the sewers' dangers using his unique physics.
> 
> ...




11 hours to go for the next IndieRoyale bundle.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh man! Thats super awesome news. More games more fun.


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2011)

Good news it surely is. I wish I could up the order amount a bit. Gotta save for Indie royale.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 10, 2011)

Sadly, my funds are down. No IR bundle 2 for me.


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2011)

NightSky
Scoregasm
Fate of the world
Ben there Dan that and Time gentlemen, please!

That's the Indieroyale difficult bundle. Well, I have never heard of these. Checking them out.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 10, 2011)

Doesn't look good to me.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2011)

It's showing "502 site is down" atm. Even I have never heard of these games. May be Fate of the world. Can't remember.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2011)

bought @5


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2011)

Still showing site is down.

Congos Faun!


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll go home, read reviews watch the videos before buying. NightSky looks interesting and so does Fate of the World. Congo Faun.

From the last bundle, I finished ARES. It was fun to play once, I enjoyed the game. Although the storyline is thin and the gameplay is nothing to write home about. The Berzerker Suit DLC makes initial levels super easy.

I got mine just now. Let's see how these games turn out.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Great!!!


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2011)

Already have Nightsky, it's a physics based game where you have to move a ball (with right momentum) across obstacles.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

Well Nightsky really looks the pick of the lot. Fate of the world doesn't have a good review at PC Gamer (61/100) but there's a update pack released this September by the name of Fate of the World: Tipping Point which includes the “Cornucopia” and “Earth Day” update missions, and the “Denial”, “Migration” and “Extras Pack” DLCs along with the 5 original missions. Don't know if these will be added later on. 

Scoregasm is a space shooter and had a favorable review at GamePro. Time Gentlemen, Please! and Ben There, Dan That! are actually 2 different point-and-click adventure games (so that makes it 5 games) released 2-3 years earlier. Time Gentlemen has very good scores in Metacritic so this should be good.


Now thinking about the amount to spend. 

For those interested, Scorgasm trailer:-

[YOUTUBE]UTEYVxLr0os[/YOUTUBE]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There's a Assasin's Creed offer going on at Gamersgate and F1 2011 is 50% off in Steam. Had to settle for $5 this time.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2011)

Scoregasm looks like Osmos, except that in Osmos we had to absorb everything. Here we have to keep everything out.


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2011)

Extras Pack, Denial and Migration DLC added to Fate of the World along with the Game soundtrack.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2011)

IndieRoyale bundle now includes Irukandji & Bullet Candy Perfect.

And Humble Bundle now includes Gish, Jasper's Journey, Chocolate Castle & Zen Puzzle Garden.

That's 14 games and 3 DLCs in total for a little over $8 at the time of writing!!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2011)

Both bonus games look like scoregasm. But nice games they seemed pretty tough. 

Any idea why this bundle is called difficult bundle?


----------



## Skud (Nov 13, 2011)

May be because the games are difficult to recall for most gamers? 

Seriously though, no idea and who cares?


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey, I do. 

Just curious. I want to see what is there in the really big bundle and what is so big about it.


----------



## Skud (Nov 13, 2011)

No idea. Even nothing is written at IndieGames and Desura. Make a wishlist about the *big* indie games that you don't have and see if they come true.  Mine goes like this:- 

Limbo
Xotic
EYE: Divine Cybermancy
Hard Reset
Bastion
Orcs Must Die
Trine 2 (pre order)
Toki Tori 2 (pre order)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 13, 2011)

I want Limbo, Bastion, Super Meat Boy, Terraria in the big indie bundle.


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2011)

Krow said:


> Both bonus games look like scoregasm. But nice games they seemed pretty tough.



because BCF and the other game is developed by same person.


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 13, 2011)

guys tell me what is indie?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 13, 2011)

Indie = Independently developed. 

They aren't big shots like EA, Acti, Ubi, etc, but they have a class of their own.


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 13, 2011)

is limbo a inde?


----------



## Krow (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes it's an Indie game


----------



## Skud (Nov 14, 2011)

Some more Indie Games sale:- 

*Show Me The Sales | SMTG*

Week long sale of Indie Games at Gamersgate:- 

*indieweek - All - GamersGate*


And soundtracks for 3 games, NightSky, Fate of the World & Scoregasm added to IndieRoyale bundle.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2011)

Skud, your feeds are just amazing. 

I started playing Steel Storm Burning Retribution, Good game I must say. I love the way the AI dodges my gunshots. Really good weapons in there. graphics are good and most important, gameplay does not get drab. You die because of your errors.


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Krow.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tried playing frozen synapse... got my brains cooked.  lol. incredibly wtf -tactical game. 
um.. skud, are those games from the site(showmethesales.com ones) you posted redeemable on steam?


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think so. Is it very important?


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Not really, i was just seeing how many indies support steam.  Playing the game is all that matters. thx for the site name btw.


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

You are welcome Soumik.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2011)

Hooked to Steel Storm. Nice game for a single playthrough.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 15, 2011)

Finished Nimbus. Nice game, nice music, good gameplay.

And reached 23rd Stage of Blocks That Matter. Now this game is a must play for all indie gamers.


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice. Will try both games. Thanks to all bundles, my steam Indie library has 30 games now.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2011)

Playing Limbo nowadays. Really liked it with black and white environment filled with puzzles.


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2011)

If somebody still hasn't gotten tired of my posts, here's another game, Waves:- 

Waves - Psychedelic Arena Shooter | Squid In A Box


Yet to be listed on Steam or Gamersgate at the time of writing, but it is a $10 game with a 15% discount for the 1st week. Here's what developer said at Indiedb:-



> The game will be $10 (£7) and it will be 15% off for the first week so don't delay! Now the game uses Steam for Online Leaderboards  so no matter where you buy it from (assuming it's not some dodgy Russian site) you will get a Steam code to redeem.
> 
> If the game does well enough there may be a Mac/iThing/Android port but I make no promises. The only thing I can guarantee is that if the game does badly then there will not only not be a port but also probably no more games at all from Squid In A Box so y'know. Go buy it.




There's also a demo to check out before making your decision.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 16, 2011)

@skud: bastion is really an awesome game with awesome graphics and gameplay....


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, and Christmas is coming.


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2011)

Waves looks good too. But a bit like scoregasm.


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2011)

True.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking forward to the Christmas sales.

Wishlist for that awesome sale:
1)Bastion
2)Limbo
3)The Baconing
3)Costume Quest
4)Hard Reset
.......
Hope full total expenditure for the above listed titles will be $6


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Looking forward to the Christmas sales.
> 
> Wishlist for that awesome sale:
> 1)Bastion
> ...


If you continue to count like that, you'll get the whole thing for around $2.  j/k.


Voxatron is pretty challenging.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 17, 2011)

anyway, voxatron is tough. are you playing the latest version?


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2011)

0.1.6. I think that is the latest. I had fun with a couple of BBS levels on Voxatron. 

Finished Steel Storm Burning Retribution. Boy, this game was challenging and needs some awareness. You can't just blindly press the shoot button and go on to kill everything in sight. Enemies spawn pretty randomly and repair pods make negotiating certain levels really tough. In the end, this was a fun game which got a little repetitive. Excellent for a single playthrough. Provides around 10-20 hours of gameplay depending on how much time you want to spend in-game. If you are better than me at playing this game, you'll be done much faster though.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 18, 2011)

I left it on the middle. Will continue after I'm done with BTM.

Anyway, tried out Gish. Me not likey. 

EDIT:
*cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/630731388109525263/F6151CCF39D35900D7136BB2AD7BDEF825FD2E9C/

TNT4U 

Dang hard.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2011)

Started Ben there Dan that. Really funny dialogues in there. I am beginning to feel I paid too little for the 2nd bundle.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tried a bit of VVVVVV. It's nice. Needs a controller I think. Keyboard is a pain.
Running it with Desura in Arch 64. 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/mz7EE.png


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

VVVVVV is amazing but it needs controller support. My netbook's arrow keys got soft I think.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

Ben there Dan that is soooo funny sometimes. Really good point and click stuff. Best I've played after machinarium. I don't have the intelligence to solve all puzzles but I managed quite a few without Google. Still playing. Spent around three hours in game. 

Indieroyale guys know their stuff for sure.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 22, 2011)

An indie game> www.stealth*******.com oops.. can't write the name! auto star filling. >.< Its stealthb*stard. remove the star and add a. 
Very good game. And that too for free. You all may want to check it out. I played it. found it interesting.


----------



## Krow (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting Soumik. I'll check it out. 

Finished Ben there Dan that. Really really really good game. Very witty and the story is fantastic. 

Indieroyale really big bundle is up for preorder at $4. You can pay more of course. The games will be revealed when the bundle launches. Nice move for those who are sure they will buy and don't want server crashing on them.

Next indieroyale bundle will start at $2.99. The timer is gone from their website. They will launch the bundle next week and not on Thursday. Hmmm. I am thinking of preordering.

Oh yeah they have removed the schedule of two bundles a week.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 22, 2011)

Party is on! none of u guys posted this? shame on jooo
The Humble Introversion Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)
pick of the lot is uplink its kickass the rest are mehs... the extras are beutiful tho, subversion is sweet cant believe they packed ino so much so quickly, and voxel, well... its not a well made demo but it shows the potential of voxel based engines... little bit.. maybe lol


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2011)

Spending too much on games this year, 40% of them on bundles. 

Already have Crayon Physics. Other games have heard or read about. Let's see.

BTW, nice to see you posting.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 23, 2011)

Uplink? I'm tempted.
Sigh but was it really needed to have it as a separate bundle? Jeez. And Humble Bundle 4 is coming soon too.

Finished VVVVVV btw. Sadly the remaining 4 trinklets, 3 are way difficult to achieve, while no idea how to get to the fourth.


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Uplink? I'm tempted.
> Sigh but was it really needed to have it as a separate bundle? Jeez. And Humble Bundle 4 is coming soon too.
> 
> Finished VVVVVV btw. Sadly the remaining 4 trinklets, 3 are way difficult to achieve, while no idea how to get to the fourth.



Did you get the one on doing things the hard way?


Bought the humble bundle for a really low price. Too many bundles now. Looked at the top of the page. It says humble Indie bundle # 4 is coming soon.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 23, 2011)

Krow said:


> Did you get the one on doing things the hard way?


lol can't even reach half of it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2011)

10000 bundles gone in under an hour.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

100000 gone. Humblebundles are more popular than indieroyale bundles. Waaaaaaaay more popular.


----------



## Skud (Nov 24, 2011)

That's because not many people are aware of IR atm. Humble is there for quite a long time.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2011)

Krow said:


> 100000 gone. Humblebundles are more popular than indieroyale bundles. Waaaaaaaay more popular.


In HIB, a game has to be cross-platform all three of Windows, OS X, and Linux. That alone makes it a lot popular. It has a cult status among Linux gamers.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

Ah yes, that makes sense.  I think SMB might end up in hib 4


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 24, 2011)

I won't get this humble bundle but I will definitely get HIB 4. 

Back-log too big.  Plus exams!


----------



## Skud (Nov 24, 2011)

Should I go ahead and buy Limbo & Orc Must Die at this Steam sale or should I wait more?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2011)

Uplink is too good to miss IMO.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

@jojo don't miss it man. Just $1!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2011)

Skud said:


> Should I go ahead and buy Limbo & Orc Must Die at this Steam sale or should I wait more?



Wait till Christmas.



Krow said:


> @jojo don't miss it man. Just $1!



And you can always increase the amount anytime.


----------



## Skud (Nov 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Wait till Christmas.




Hmmm... and there's one more HIB and one more IRB in pipeline. And current IRB is yet to unfold.

I'll wait.


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2011)

VVVVVV is for $1.24 on Steam today.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 25, 2011)

^Good deal for the ones who missed the HIB. 


Anyway, got the Introversion Bundle at the cheapest price. Will increase the amount later if possible to unlock Aquaria.


----------



## Skud (Nov 25, 2011)

Now a Indie Game Music Black Friday sale, for only $1, 10 albums, and as usual DRM-free:- 

Indie Music Bundle


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> Now a Indie Game Music Black Friday sale, for only $1, 10 albums, and as usual DRM-free:-
> 
> Indie Music Bundle



Another excellent find. For $10 there are a lot of bonus soundtracks including The Binding of Isaac. I think I am going to go for the regular pack of 10 soundtrack at the lowest possible price. 

The bundle is full value for money especially since it includes SMB, PPPPPP (VVVVVV) and ARES soundtracks.


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks. btw, when will be the really big bundle released? already pre-purchased for $4.

*i.imgur.com/ke6lg.png


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2011)

Got one for a friend. Paid $10 to get all 17 albums. It is a birthday gift so forwarded the link to him. I really hope he likes it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2011)

The IndieRoyale bundle will be released sometime next week. That is all they say.

Will it be ethical to download the songs I just bought for my friend? (The 10 regular albums I mean).

Ignore the last query. Bought myself another bundle anyway.


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2011)

*Terraria; version 1.1 coming in early December, new trailer released | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming*


[YOUTUBE]Azq5IOrFtEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Digital Fragger (Nov 26, 2011)

anyone tried SkyDrift?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/4277k.png

Muwhahaahhahahahaa

Probably died 300 time or more for this. Took more than an hour too. >_>


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2011)

nice to see a separate section for indie games


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2011)

Time to split/close this thread then.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 26, 2011)

Do it mate.  

All hail indie!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2011)

I can't obviously.
Move this here too.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/149230-minecraft.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/143702-terraria-discussion.html


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2011)

Getting that trinket is most satisfying LFC_fan. I roused the entire neighbourhood I think when I celebrated that one.

Time to close this one. CCCCCC


----------

